# Next time you are looking for something new to tackle.....



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2565456/Wool-fame-Knitting-fanatic-makes-mini-models-Queen-Superman-Darth-Vader-Shrek-Marilyn-Monroe-using-yarn-buttons-beads.html


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Too much time on her hands? Tho I really admire her talent.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

A very clever lady. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Clever when there is not pattern, just her talent. :thumbup:


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Clever. But not something I'd ever tackle!


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Very clever, but I think Freddie Mercury looks like Sonny Bono.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I really love the Marilyn Monroe and Audrey Hepburn dolls :-D


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> I really love the Marilyn Monroe and Audrey Hepburn dolls :-D


Me too!
 :-D


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wonderful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Fun looking at. She is talented.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Great talent, very creative and fine work.Admire her. Thanks for sharing.


----------

